# Green Lake Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The algae bloom is in full effect as we found out Saturday. The wind blown side of the lake had maybe a couple inches visibility at best. We trolled for a couple hours and caught one 10-lb. pike and left.


----------

